# 5 X 100 - Wheels



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*SEARCH WHEELS BY VEHICLE - 5 X 100* Bolt Pattern
*15"* By Weight
Less Than 14 LBS 
15X7 5-100 ET38 Kosei K1 RACING 129.00 
14-15 LBS 
15X7 5-100 ET35 BOR T-S 125.00* 
16-17 LBS 
15X7 5-100/114 ET38 ASA JS1 99.00* 
15X6 5-100 ET34 ATI 10RAZZE 119.00* 
15X7 5-100 ET32 BBS RZ* 164.00* 
15X7 5-100 ET35 SE TK5# 109.00* 
18-19 LBS 
15X7 5-100/114 ET35 ASA EM9 119.00* 
15X7 5-100 ET38 ATI INOX 139.00* 
15X7 5-100 ET37 MM HT3 139.00
15X6.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 5 105.00*
15X6.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 2 109.00*
15X6.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 3 119.00
15X6.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 6 119.00*
20-21 LBS 
15X7 5-100 ET37 MM SPID II 139.00*
* Fits Mk III VR6
Not All fitments fit all vehicles. For example,
Mk III VR6 - Rotor diameter is different than
Mk IV ( 11.3" versus 11.0"). Verify fitment via
Upgrade Garage. 8" wide is the maximum that
I'd recommend with the Mk III VR6.
# = Discontinued but currently in stock
Prices Subject to Change
Check  for
up to date pricing.
Wheel and Tire Package Benefits
Mk IV Wheel Gallery
the Wheel Thread
Wheel Weights
VAG Tire Sizes
Winter - 5X100
Steel Wheels
Bolt Pattern

.
.

..............



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:58 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*5 X 100 16"*









*SEARCH WHEELS BY VEHICLE - 5 x 100* Bolt Pattern
*16"* By Weight
Less Than 14 LBS 
16X7 5-100 ET35 SSR COMP 295.00 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 SSR COMP 305.00 
14-15 LBS 
16X7 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 239.00 
16-17 LBS 
16X6.5 5-100 ET38 TRM RB5 109.00 
18-19 LBS 
16X7 5-100/115 ET42 ASA JS1 109.00 
16X7 5-100 ET35 BBS RD 172.00 
16X7 5-100 ET35 BBS RX 256.00 
16X7.5 5-100 ET38 BBS VZ 184.00 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 BOR T-B 135.00
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 BOR T-E 135.00 
16X7 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 155.00 
16X7 5-100 ET35 SE TK5# 119.00

20-21 LBS 
16X7 5-100/114 ET40 ASA EM9 129.00 
16X7.5 5-100/115 ET40  ASA JS5 209.00 
16X7 5-100 ET38 BOR T-CA 125.00 
16X7 5-100 MM A1 139.00 
16X7 5-100 ET35 OZ SUPGT 163.00 
16X6.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 2SP 119.00 
16X7 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 5 115.00 
16X7 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 6 124.00 
16X6.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 3 124.00

22-23 LBS 
16X7 5-100 ET35 ATI S5 139.00 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI INOX 169.00 
16X7 5-100 ET35 ATI HELI S 149.00 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI FLASH 219.00
16X7.5 5-100 ET30 BOR T-H 129.00 
16X7.5 5-100 ET38 MM ACTION 149.00 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 MM11-3 169.00 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 MM SPID II 139.00 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 MODA R1 169.00

24-25 LBS 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI INOX 219.00 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 MM EV-S 169.00
26-27 LBS 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI 10RAZZE 155.00 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI RIVA S 219.00







_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:53 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*5 X 100 17"*









*SEARCH WHEELS BY VEHICLE - 5 x 100* Bolt Pattern
*17"* By Weight
Less Than 14 LBS 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 SSR COMP 355.00* 
14-15 LBS 
17X8 5-100 ET35 KOS K1-TS 239.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 SSR COMP 359.00*
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 SSR GT2 410.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET35 SSR GT2 S 415.00*

16-17 LBS 
17X7.5 5-100 VW ET35 BBS RC 420.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 KOS K1 RACING 179.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 SSR GT1# 339.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 SSR GT7 409.00*
18-19 LBS 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ASA LW5# 184.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RGR 460.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RX 340.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 BBS VZ 236.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 280.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 SHUK WR1 239.00 
17X7.5 5-100/114 ET35 SHUK W22 289.00 
17X8 5-100/112 ET35 SHUK W22 292.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 SSR GT7 419.00
20-21 LBS
17X7 5-100 ET38 ASA AR1 179.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ASA AR1 189.00* 
17X7 5-100/114 ET40 ASA EM9 139.00* 
17X7.5 5-100/112 ET35 ASA JS5 129.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 ASA KA3# 239.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 BBS RD* 220.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RKII 592.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RXII 0 584.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BOR T-S 159.00* 
17X7 5-100 ET38 BOR T-B 149.00 
17X7 5-100 ET38 BOR T-CA 145.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 BOR T-E 169.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 BOR T-VM# 169.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 179.00*
17X7 5-100 ET38 OZ SUP GT 253.00
22-23 LBS 
17X7 5-100 ET38 ASA AR1 289.00*
17X8 5-100 ET35 ASA AR1 299.00*
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ASA JH3 179.00*
17X7.5 5-100/112 ET35 ASA JS5 239.00*
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI 10RAZZE 185.00*
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 ATI FORG 10 299.00*
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 ATI FORG 5 299.00*
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI ALP 259.00*
17X8.5 5-100 ET35 BBS CH 420.00
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RWII 584.00*
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 179.00*
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM11-3 189.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 OZ CANYON 248.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 SE TEKNO# 129.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 SE TEKNO# 129.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 2SP 144.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 2 144.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 5 135.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 3 139.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 TRM R5 139.00 
24-25 LBS 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ASA JH3 269.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI WIND# 159.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI INOX 199.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET35 BBS RSII 508.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 BOR T-TS 185.00*
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM AVIA# 159.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 MM CUP3S# 319.00* 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM EV-R 195.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM EVO5# 189.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM EVO5# 189.00* 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM F20 199.00* 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM SPID II 174.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 MODA R1 199.00 
17X7 5-100 ET30 MODA R3 6 199.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 OZ ANTARES 249.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 6 139.00

26-27 LBS 
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI S5 199.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ATI DBLFACE# 179.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ATI LUNA# 189.00
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI INOX 259.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET38 ATI 9RAZZE 259.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET35 ATI FLASH 249.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 ATI ALP 0 259.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM ACTION 179.00* 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM ACT 169.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM EV-R 199.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM EV-S 0 199.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM F20 219.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM MM-S# S 199.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM-S SPORT# 199.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM11-3 8 199.00 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM SPID II 179.00 
17X7.5 5-100 ET30 MODA R6 209.00* 
17X7.5 5-100 ET30 MODA R8# 179.00*
28-29 LBS 
17X8 5-100 ET38 ATI 9RAZZE 189.00* 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM EV-S 199.00
18" Wheels
19" Wheels







_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:59 PM 5-10-2005_


----------

